# Shapton Pro vs. Shapton Glass



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

What's the difference? The glass stones are a bit more $, so what are the advantages/disadvantages to both? Just curious. Switching my obsessions from the knives to stones....


----------



## chrismit (Nov 18, 2012)

Try reading this. http://www.chefknivestogoforum.com/...t5580.html?hilit=Shapton glass vs pro&start=0
I don't have experience with either but at this level both should perform well. I would think a lot comes down to what your personal preference is in a stone.


----------

